# ERGO hip carry?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Does anyone use the ERGO hip carry? I tried it out yesterday and it was very uncomfortable on my neck - the strap that goes across the chest and over the shoulder just pulled on my neck. I am a short mama (5'2") is this why it was uncomfortable? Was I doing something wrong? Or is this just an uncomfortable carry?

OTOH I LOVE my ERGO for the back and the front!!
SJ


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Honestly I have never tried it. I took one look at the instructions







and just moved on to my ella roo. I don't have much patience when it comes to all that re-adjusting and buckling, and I thought it looked like it would be rather uncomfortable as well. I do love the Ergo for back and front carries, but for the hip, there are probably more comfy options.


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

IMO using an ERGO is not a good option for a hip carry and frankly it's a pain in the rear to modify the straps for it, unless of course you do it once and leave it there. BUT if you are in a pinch and it's the only carrier you have handy, it's nice to have the option to do the hip carry.

That said, I have never used the hip carry other than to demo it to others. I always use a ring sling, wrap or even my mei tai over the ergo for baby on my hip. The problem, like you said, is that the shoulder strap does not stay put and rides up to your neck . Not comfortable at all.

As a back or front carrier, however, ERGO rocks!


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

So I tried once but it was a PIA to get it back for front/back carries so I never did it again. The one time I did it, I didn't find it great. I'll leave the hip carrying to my Hotslings


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything wrong. I have a wring sling and a wrap that works great for hip carries but to be honest right now I prefer DS2 in the front or in the back if I am doing chores.

SJ


----------

